# Pinarello Dogma ride report



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

Well Ladies and Gents,
I got my hands on the Mellow Johnny's Pinarello Dogma and was able to take out for an hour and a half. Here is my version of the Dogma.
The bike really handles well. No skitishness in this puppy. It is all buisiness. When climbing, she was asking for more and was capable of handling my 600 watt performance without any problem whatsoever. Absolutely no noodling in the bottom bracket at all. The wheels on the bike were campy and were overly stiff. The bike descends like a train on rails. Handles corners expertly and tracks where you send it. The road feel transmitted up through the seat tube was like that of an aluminum frame machine.
More than likely the stiff bottom bracket. This is a overall excellent machine for racing.
I would consider this a " sprinter or pro level machine". Personally the ride on rough roads was a bit harsh but not overly so. Not something I would take for multi-day rides or for centuries. The ride was harsh with ample amounts of road feel on chip and seal streets. This bike is definately made for racing and performance. 
Personally I think my next purchase will be the Prince because it is a bit more forgiving but the handling is exactly the same as the Dogma
Hope this helps
MW


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I wonder how it matches up against the Prince??


----------



## mark4501 (Jul 27, 2007)

pardon my ignorance, but what's a Mellow Johnny's Dogma? is that just where you bought it? or is it also a special paint job - assuming you wouldn't buy a Mellow Johnny's Dogma anywhere but at Mellow Johnny's. I'm surprised Pinarello would have enough volume thru one shop to warrant a custom paint job.

How about a photo or two of the bike


----------



## StuartHB (May 8, 2002)

*What's a Mellow Johnny's Dogma ??*

For those of us who have been to Austin, Texas;

Mellow Johnny's is a bike store in Austin that Lance Armstrong owns.
His bike store carries many brands besides Trek, including Pinarello.
So the bike in question in the previous replay was a Pinarello Dogma demo'd from 
Lance's bike store.

The bike store is a tourist attraction for vistors to Austin.


----------



## mark4501 (Jul 27, 2007)

got it - thanks.

I'm familiar with Mellow Johnny's being Lance's store. the way the bike was described it made it seem as though there might be something special about this particular Dogma ( e.g. specail yellow and black paint job )

anyway, how about photos of the bike? lets see it!


----------



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

*Misconception*

Mellow Johnny's is the Lance Armstrong bike store in Austin. The spouse and I were on vacation in Austin (also visiting in-laws), when I spied the Dogma at the Shop.
Got to ride it and it was a nice ride. Didn't buy it, just getting an idea of what the ride quality and handling was like. Probably will buy a new bike next year with my overtime monies. Wanted to at least have an idea about the bike before I listen to all the hype.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I don't think you can go wrong with the Prince. It's a spectacular bike. Though, I have to say, seeing the Dogma in person, you have to hand it to the Italians. They know fashion. 

I was really stunned by how light it was. I saw it with SR11 and Shamals. Very impressive weight.


----------



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

*Fondriest Fan*

Heard the frame weight is under 900 grams, anybody confirm that?


----------



## bisquit (Sep 11, 2009)

I just got rid of my Prince and got a Dogma. I personallly find the ride more comfortable than the Prince--especially on long rides.


----------



## maillotjaune (Sep 17, 2009)

mavicwheels said:


> Heard the frame weight is under 900 grams, anybody confirm that?


1.96lbs for the Dogma, 1.98lbs for the Prince


----------



## jwp75 (Aug 9, 2006)

*frame wieght*

I received my dogma in a 46.5 on Friday. And prior to building it up, it weighed ~1200 grams. I'm working from memory, but I was quite surprised at the difference in the number that Pinarello claims. I'll have to wait until I get home to double check the number. I'll post a pick if I can figure out how to. The whole bike built up with Di2 and Edge 45 tubs on a PT came in at 15.2 lbs. I do have to agree that the ride is a bit harsher than my previous ride, but dropping the tire pressure by 5 PSI cured that.

It's almost too pretty to ride. I feel like I need to hang it up as art work.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

jwp75 said:


> I received my dogma in a 46.5 on Friday. And prior to building it up, it weighed ~1200 grams. I'm working from memory, but I was quite surprised at the difference in the number that Pinarello claims. I'll have to wait until I get home to double check the number. I'll post a pick if I can figure out how to. The whole bike built up with Di2 and Edge 45 tubs on a PT came in at 15.2 lbs. I do have to agree that the ride is a bit harsher than my previous ride, but dropping the tire pressure by 5 PSI cured that.
> 
> It's almost too pretty to ride. I feel like I need to hang it up as art work.


Pinarello, like most if not all manufacturers claimed weight is done with an unpainted frame with no headset bearings and hardware. The pic below is of my 56cm 2009 Prince with headset bearings, cable stops, der. hanger, badges and paint. Subtract those componants and its probably right around 1kg. +/- 50gr. Pina's have a (kilo) ton of paint on them.


----------

